# Boer goat pedigree & confirmation help -



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So I have some additional info on pedigree's that are available to us:

These names were mentioned as sire's:

MCR Final Event
Capriole's Tuffy James - Line bred on RRD Ruger genetics
Bo Jangles 
AI'd to AJBG Ruehl Breaker

Can one of you wonderful Boer knowledgeable people help me decipher who's good, great, no so great...I'm "googling" for pics of them and/or offspring to get an idea of what they look like. I've only seen pics of Bo Jangles and he looks stellar, But I know Ruger is a big name and I've heard Ruehl Breaker too....any info?

Also, as a dairy goat breeder I want to see super high, clean, wide open escutcheon... but in meat goats what is the twist??? , is it the same thing? And do I want it more filled in...it seemed that our highest placing meat goat at Fair was very "filled in" in the escutcheon area.
Also here is our wether meat goat from last year... I personally thought he was gorgeous, but he didn't place nearly as well as I thought he would. What do you see needing improvement in him? (So I can fix it for this year) - Oh and these pics were about a month before fair so he filled out & muscled up quite a bit more before the fair. He was actually pretty wide, much wider than these pics look.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

As for "twist" and escutcheon area:
Here are two pics I've googled of Boer goats to help me understand...plus a pic of my yearling Nigerian Fi-Fi for an example too.

So - in reference to picking a top quality market goat - am I looking for a longer/larger area of "meat" here in the "twist" (where the arrow is on the Boer goat pics below?) ... So the first Boer goat (in the pasture picture) has the better twist area than the younger 2nd buck on the stand, right? Although he doesn't look very wide to me across the rump????

or do I want it more wide open (like the pic of my little red Nigerian doe here below)?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep....That is the area ...you can also see it from looking from the side.... with my goats.... mostly all of them... have a great twist....

I like the breeders you have listed there in the pedigree...can't go wrong at all....

If any of the bloodlines are bad ...it really isn't a great idea to say to much to cut down any breeder...I do have to say...these lines are good ones... just don't know about the MCR Final Event...
As for AJBG Ruehl Breaker...he is exceptional....I have a buck out of him....see my website under Herdsire Spark Master...



> And do I want it more filled in...it seemed that our highest placing meat goat at Fair was very "filled in" in the escutcheon area.


 Filled in is good...



> he didn't place nearly as well as I thought he would. What do you see needing improvement in him? (So I can fix it for this year)


To me ... He seems to not have the tubular length...that a wether should have.... He isn't standing... in show stance ...so... I really can't tell....with anything else... :wink:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll head off to your site to check out your pics and try to get this "twist" concept figured out. And to check out your buck... 

I am so sorry if I implied wanting negatives about bloodlines... yes as a breeder myself, I completely did not mean - nor would want to hear - negatives. I was looking more for info/advice on what the positives or even just basic knowledge of these bloodlines would be. For instance... So&So#1 brings good width, improves muscling, etc... So&So#2 passes on more body length... things like that. Just like you said with your own buck and what your thoughts are of his lineage. That's exactly what I had meant/intended.

Again, very sorry to have implied any negatives at all... we ALL work VERY hard to produce the best animals we can, and no animal is perfect, they ALL have their positive & not-so-positive aspects. I wouldn't ever want to be negative about anyone's hard work...I know it would crush me to hear the same of my own hardwork/herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'll head off to your site to check out your pics and try to get this "twist" concept figured out. And to check out your buck...


 OK.... :wink:



> I am so sorry if I implied wanting negatives about bloodlines... yes as a breeder myself, I completely did not mean - nor would want to hear -


 It is OK...I was just wanting others... not to answer in a negative way to hurt someone.... you are fine.... I am not implying this to you in asking opinions on the lines ect...it is just we all have to be careful in how we answer them as to not to hurt.... if you know what I mean...and I know you do.. :wink:



> no animal is perfect,


 You know... you are right on that.... as with people... no one is perfect there either....

No worries... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahh, thanks for understanding.. I see what your saying now... and agree..I don't want anyone to say something negative either.

See...even I need improvement LOL :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Naaa....you don't need improvement..... it is just letting others know... to be nice... thank you Traci.... :wink:  :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

MCR Final Event










The twist is very important in meat goats, that's where the meat is!



> Hindquarters - the hindquarters are probably the first thing about muscularity that many people notice, and should be thick and voluminous. The rump should be heavily muscled, the twist should be deep, the stifle should be bulging, and the thigh muscling should be thick and attach down low to the hock. When you look at the rear of the goat, it should look like the opening to a tent - sort of like an inverted 'V' with the sides of the V being pushed in from the outside.


- Snowden Family Farm, Boer Goat Judging

All of the lines you chose are good, (Like Pam Said)

Agnew Ruehl Breaker
















Tuffy James - Stabler Farm


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the pics... they all look SO AWESOME! Now I really understand when you say they all sound good... jeez there massive! :shocked: 

Guess I'm a little more used to my Nigerians and the little market wether we had... LOL!
I really like the chest width & width between the hocks of Ruehl Breaker a lot!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bellafire Farm said:


> I really like the chest width & width between the hocks of Ruehl Breaker a lot!


Good eye!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I really like the chest width & width between the hocks of Ruehl Breaker a lot!


 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Traci you are learning a whole lot quicker than I did!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nancy you should post pics of some of yours


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

OH YES, YES, YES, YES, YES - PRETTY PLEASE!!! PICTURES!!

I LOVE studying goats, learning about goats, having goats, feeding goats, clipping goats, showing goats, ... well you get the idea! There's a reason I spend 90% of my show time WATCHING & studying. I even meet with the judges whenever there is a break to ask questions and such...so far they've all been SUPER nice about my annoying fanatic habit to learn EVERYTHING! 

I get SO excited to learn something.... This is what I feel like on the show ring sidelines :leap: LOL!!!

Imagine what I'll look like when my own girls are standing at or near the front -- OH MY!! Ya'all will hear me from here to whatever state your in!!! :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wether's should be long tubular meat socks. you want them wide and chunky, but they still have to have style.. you don't want them open like the nigerian, you want a nice chunk of meat in their. you'd also like a long meaty loin on them, I think my rate of gain winning wether had a 10 inch loin. he was like a freight train though. i'll hunt down some pics


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh I would LOVE to see some pics of him too! 10 inch loin!!! WoW!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes ...pics... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Toth - 
The more and more I ask around... the more and more your name comes up! Just thought I'd let you know! :thumb: 

Also do you show in Oregon or Washington at all?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Toth needs to show more! She'd have some ennoblements! 

I know I've told ya that like a million times though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth -
> The more and more I ask around... the more and more your name comes up! Just thought I'd let you know! :thumb:
> 
> Also do you show in Oregon or Washington at all?


 Is it good or bad....LOL ?

No we don't show out of state.... no time unfortunately... :wink:



> Toth needs to show more! She'd have some ennoblements!
> 
> I know I've told ya that like a million times though!


HeHe... :laugh: I know Katrina.... but... we can't get to them.... a little busy.... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I know I know. you guys are too busy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe... :laugh:


----------

